# Reverse paint scheme



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 15, 2018)

Is this considered a reverse paint scheme on this bike like to know looking around and could not find another one with this kind of paint


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 15, 2018)

I would have to say no to it being a reverse paint scheme on the girls models. Is that a Starlet? Nice piece.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 16, 2018)

Agree looks to be a starlet.  Very nice colors.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 16, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I would have to say no to it being a reverse paint scheme on the girls models. Is that a Starlet? Nice piece.
> 
> View attachment 789637



 That's what I was kind of thinking says BF good wrench on the head badge and I can't see where there was a decal on the chain guard said starlet I might put one on there though ha ha ha ha ha ha thanks guys


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 16, 2018)

I think reverse paint usually refers to a common body color and trim being reversed.This is one of my  favorite reverse paint Schwinns I've ever seen




                                                                                                                                                                     This one is a different bike, and I think maybe a re-paint


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 16, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> I think reverse paint usually refers to a common body color and trim being reversed.This is the best reverse paint Schwinn I've ever seen.
> View attachment 789908



 Killer bike right there I love that thing very nice


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 16, 2018)

Here’s a bike that @Neanderthal77 has. It’s a “reversed” paint scheme.


----------



## the2finger (Apr 18, 2018)

‘41 Lincoln reverse paint


----------



## bikepaulie (Apr 23, 2018)

Pro road biker twin brothers, Adam and Simon Yates’ reversed Scott Addicts.


----------



## SchwinnLuvr (Feb 18, 2020)

Can anybody help me out on this this is a 1950 straight bar Schwinn I do have the serial number to verify but can't figure out the paint Scheme cuz it looks like original paint but can't find anything in the catalog clothes anybody help me out


----------



## John G04 (Feb 18, 2020)

SchwinnLuvr said:


> Can anybody help me out on this this is a 1950 straight bar Schwinn I do have the serial number to verify but can't figure out the paint Scheme cuz it looks like original paint but can't find anything in the catalog clothes anybody help me out
> 
> View attachment 1142328
> 
> ...




Looks to be a repaint


----------



## kenny_hungus (Feb 18, 2020)

REPAINTED


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 19, 2020)

To me a bike with reverse paint scheme has the main frame and fenders painted the opposite colors.


----------

